# Stereotypical pics of your region



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

You know what I mean, everyone in Paris rides a bike, wears a beret and carries garlic round their shoulders.

Just had an idea...


*Welcome to Europe!:*

(Strasbourg cathedral)










another place that strikes me,
all these pics come from the same city
Bern in Switzerland:







































... i still think Strasbourg is the one though, as far as stereotypes go
it hits every nail away from the reality .


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Southern Hessen:










It's all about apple-wine or Ebbelwoi here^^


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^kewl! the only thing missing are the dirndl girls dipping their twin plaits into steins of bier.














anyways...
*welcome to China!*



*either this*:

(Pingyao)









(Shanghai Old Town)









*or this*:

(Shanghai Nanjing Road) - note the toy train says it all


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*Hello America!*

*East Coast:*


(anywhere in NYC will do)









^only thing missing is the hotdog vendor











*West coast*

(anywhere LA)









^missing the freeways/ tanned blondes

(Venice boardwalk)


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> ^kewl! the only thing missing are the dirndl girls dipping their twin plaits into steins of bier.



:lol:but that would be southern Germany^^










That's the stereotypical drink for us Hessians.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

The U.S.:

West Coast:









Midwest:









South:
http://www.humoronline.com/*******-teenager.jpg

East Coast:









City-dwellers:









Suburbanites:


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Probably all of Canada...just switch the jersey...


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

What's Washington D.C. without the Capitol?


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Canadian West Coast:

"Evolution of Vancouver"








photo by 'random dude' at flickr.com









by 'marialeticia' at flickr.com









by 'youngbudget.ca' at flickr.com









by '-slc-' at flickr.com









by 'cunning stunt' at flickr.com

Two Starbucks across the street from eachother:








by 'orangejack' at flickr.com









by 'marc_l'esperance' at flickr.com









by 'iankynnersley' at flickr.com

Homeless people:








by 'robert the bear' at flickr.com

Seawall joggers:









Unfortunately I couldn't find a picture of a Yaletown yuppie.


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

nice selection raggedy. those stereotypes are pretty accurate though!

CANADA:

west coast (mountains and ocean)










the prairies (3,000 miles of flyover!)










toronto, everyone knows the CN tower...










then some french stuff, don't know what's the stereotypical montreal/QC piture.

i'm guessing the stereotype for canada as a whole would be something like lake louise, pristine nature or something ...?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

that last pic, ur typical Canadian condo n pool


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

hudkina said:


> City-dwellers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, fantastic, 

the Brit

Town









Country









Suburb (with wifeswap trophy)


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think in the UK many people see us as snoby stuck up people that either play golf, or rugby whilst drinking tea and disscusing polotics. Well the truth is far off, in the main city areas and in large towns we are either stuck with this...

*The Chav*


















Or this...

The Emo


















Both of these people are always looking for a fight in there own way, Chavs by being themselves and destroying everything in there path. And Emos by vandalising grave yards and cutting there own wrists for funhno:hno:hno:


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

One pic is all it takes


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*South Korea*, international friend and ally 












*Japan*, international friend and ally


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

*North Korea* Land of evil axes!

commuters









shoppers









city centres


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

South Africa as most people see it:










The real South Africa...


----------



## kurklk (Dec 22, 2004)

haha Indian forumers please contribute!!!
Im sure we have quite a few stereotypical pics!!!


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Cali, Colombia:*

These are some of the stereotypical pics of the city (commonly photographed):

The financial skyline in the north (there's a residential skyline in the south):









The Cali tower (tallest in the city with 42 stories):









One of the city's soccer/football stadiums (the other one is almost finished):









Panamerican venue (where the 1971 panamerican games took place):


----------



## Mscraper89 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Netherlands=Liberal=Amsterdam=World Gay Capital= Gay Canal Parade!*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Japan, from north to south*

Sapporo



















Saitama



















Tokyo




























Yokohama



















Nagoya



















Kyoto



















Osaka




























Kobe



















Hiroshima



















Fukuoka



















Naha


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

kewl, very interesting stereotypes there^. I like the Osaka one, I take it it's working class Japan


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

ok, this is how the rest of sweden sees each other: (heavily exaggerated of course..) :

*Stockholm:*








These are called "brats"... upperclass people with a certain style.
















This is what we park like when were out of town appearantly:








The old town:








Suburbs:









*Gothenburg/Göteborg:*
Gothenburg has been traditionally Left when it comes to politics.








The Harbour + Blue Collar workers:








Trams:








Gangs:









*Malmo/Malmö:*
Turning torso:








Immigrants and "ghettos":
























Öresundsbron/Örebrundsbridge (the bridge to Copenhagen, Denmark)


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Morocco:


----------

